
Ask HN: Should I Ask for a Raise? - ssssssssssb
I&#x27;m in college but doing freelance work on the side. My client is aware of my relative inexperience but has been satisfied with all my work so far and I&#x27;ve been extremely satisfied with the pay (multiples of my last job).<p>Recently the client has added another requirement which adds a good 5-15% time overhead per small project that I&#x27;m undertaking and I&#x27;m wondering if it would be worth it to ask for a raise, or would that be taken as crass&#x2F;naive as (I said before) I&#x27;m relatively inexperienced and making extremely good money all things considered. Am I being selfish?
======
uberman
I assume this means you are billing by the job/project rather than by the hour
right?

If the client adds an additional 10% requirements to the job and you do not
adjust your billing then the client is reducing your pay rate. Upping your
bill to reflect the new requirements of the job is not giving yourself a
raise.

If you don't want to renegotiate the contract then you can still bill for the
project as spec and then by the hour for deviations from spec.

------
mtmail
If it's freelance then you're effectively a company negotiating task<->money
with another company. If they change the scope (add new requirement) you can
absolutely push back and either tell them the work will take longer or ask for
higher fee. It's easier if you get paid per hour/day and you add more
hours/days to the bill than raising the per-hour/day fee.

